# stocking help



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i have just required a 3ft tank with lid and was just wondering what to put in it! i have an idea for a beach theme with half the tank being the water then sloping up to a beach but what creatures could i keep in it? will scape it with bog wood and sub aquatic plants. we have some red claw thai crabs coming in at work... any good?


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

crabs will eat small fish,so no,i wouldnt risk it.
How about lake malawi cichlids,dwarf mbuna set up?


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

noooo no fish at all if ness! wont be able to have half the tank dry if i have fish! and wont EVER go back to cichlids again!


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Gerbils? mine are in a tank


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

got 11 of the little critters already!


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sounds like you have your hands full. I would sell the tank,save myself the work!


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

nope deffo want it stocked! only just got the tank! will be my 5th one!


----------

